# Captivate Goldens in Maryland?



## takesavillage (Oct 17, 2017)

Does anyone have an experience with this breeder?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I live just outside Chesapeake City MD and I have never heard of them. Their dogs look really nice I just looked Wyatt, one of their dogs on k9data and the eyes, heart, hips and elbows are all listed there to view at least, but pra1 and 2, prcd and Ichthyosis are listed clear by parentage so you would need some info on them to be sure. They may be clear but carriers, so you should ask to see those clearances.

Looks promising at first glance. Hopefully someone on here will have some personal experience with them to help you make a choice.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

takesavillage said:


> Does anyone have an experience with this breeder?


Yes, go with them. They moved out to Maryland from Utah about a year ago, and Marianne breeds wonderful, ethically bred dogs.


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> I live just outside Chesapeake City MD and I have never heard of them. Their dogs look really nice I just looked Wyatt, one of their dogs on k9data and the eyes, heart, hips and elbows are all listed there to view at least, but pra1 and 2, prcd and Ichthyosis are listed clear by parentage so you would need some info on them to be sure. They may be clear but carriers, so you should ask to see those clearances.
> 
> Looks promising at first glance. Hopefully someone on here will have some personal experience with them to help you make a choice.


Wyatt is my puppy Mia's sire. We got her from Baybreez Goldens, also in Maryland, just over a month ago. She is a beautiful dog. When I posted asking about her breeder back in January, no one mentioned the clear by parentage designation after the pra1 and 2, prcd, and Ichtyosis. Can you please explain that to me? Thanks.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

One generation is considered ok not to actually DNA test if both parents are DNA tested to be clear.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Clear by parentage means that neither of Wyatt’s parents carried the gene for those disorders, therefore he cannot possibly have those genes. If you go to k9data and look at Wyatt’s parents, you can the genetic testing results.


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you Prism Goldens and Maegan0412!


----------



## beachdog (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes, I have a one of her dogs. A beautiful, smart, loving and healthy girl. Highly recommend. Marianne is is a highly ethical and wonderful breeder- always available to answer any question or give advice.


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

I’m getting one of her pups this week. Marianne has been wonderful through the whole process. I contacted her when my pup died in May and she was open to me visiting a litter that was taken, answered all of my questions, was thoughtful kind and I love that most of the people that have bought her dogs continuously keep up with her on Facebook and keep in contact. I can see her pups grow over time and how all the pups are consistently similar in looks and temperament.


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

I don’t mean to hijack this thread but I live close to this breeder and didn’t even know they were there. 
By the sound of it they are one I may want to look into. 
Thanks to the OP for bringing them up.


----------



## takesavillage (Oct 17, 2017)

You are welcome, Ryder77.
Since originally posting, we decided to purchase our pup from Captivate and glad that we did. Finn is our new fur baby and Marianne is always quick to respond to any questions we have had. To the previous responder that visited her litter back in April, I think you may have met Finn before we did. He was the very smart, most handsome lad with the adorable personality. ;-).


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

We pick our most handsome boy up tomorrow!!!! Most handsome boy of THIS litter))))I don’t know which one yet, I guess I’ll soon find out!!! Your pup is adorable. I’m so excited to bring home a pup! It’s been25 years since I’ve had a puppy bc we’ve always rescued so I’ve been nesting!!!! My kids are thrilled. We loved our golden boy SO much, and losing him to hemangiosarcoma in May was beyond devastating... I still cry. I also feel guilty getting a new puppy but I feel when I came to this forum it was for the grieving of him and right below the “rainbow bridge” forum was this one and it lead me to Marianne.... I kinda think it was my Rocco who sent me...


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

Introducing Remington from captivate


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Lbiv said:


> Introducing Remington from captivate


What a cutie. I'm sure Remington would be happy to see your family enjoying the new puppy. It honors him that you can't be happy without a Golden Retriever. A new puppy does not replace the old one but it helps heal your heart.


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

Thank you swag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rider77 (Aug 2, 2018)

Congrats! Beautiful puppy!


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

The new baby has been absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## rlouie (Nov 27, 2018)

Yes, I own a captivate golden, highly respected and wonderful Breeder, I wouldn't hesitate buying a golden from them at all. They haven't been in Maryland all that long, might be why someone didn't know them. Great Breeder, Great Dogs, show and pet...


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

Lbiv said:


> We pick our most handsome boy up tomorrow!!!! Most handsome boy of THIS litter))))I don’t know which one yet, I guess I’ll soon find out!!! Your pup is adorable. I’m so excited to bring home a pup! It’s been25 years since I’ve had a puppy bc we’ve always rescued so I’ve been nesting!!!! My kids are thrilled. We loved our golden boy SO much, and losing him to hemangiosarcoma in May was beyond devastating... I still cry. I also feel guilty getting a new puppy but I feel when I came to this forum it was for the grieving of him and right below the “rainbow bridge” forum was this one and it lead me to Marianne.... I kinda think it was my Rocco who sent me...


How did it work out with Captivate?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Captivate has lovely, lovely dogs. I would think they’d be in CoE compliance but obviously double check specific pairings.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The dogs on the site are very outdated- 
and do check the individual for appropriate age/clearances.


----------

